# Buckethead signature Les Paul - Announced



## mcmurray (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought some of you may be interested in this bit of news;

_As part of Gibsons Rocktober celebrations, Gibson will also launch and promote Signature Series guitars from stars including Tony Iommi (Black Sabbath), Dethklok, *Buckethead*, Epiphone Triumph Bass & more.

Gibson Guitar, Epiphone and Monster Cable Join Forces With Legendary Guitarist Zakk Wylde to Host the Ultimate Rocktober Event: Zakk Wylde?s Hellfire Halloween Bash in New York_

I'm expecting the guitar to be a replica of the design shown, although there are other LP's he's had that may be used instead;







Features of that particular guitar are - enlarged body, 27.5" scale neck, 24 frets, no inlays, ebony fretboard and two arcade style kill switches.

It'll be interesting to see what Gibson has planned though. It looks like we'll be hearing an official announcement later this month.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool, even though it'll probably cost an arm and a leg. Oh, and who's that in the picture?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think he deserves a sig model! Great player! The LP in the pic above is very awesome looking!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 6, 2009)

I think he deserves that


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember the thread discussing buckethead getting a signature. It was someone saying it on the gibson forum then posting the forums awesome response here .

Happy for buckethead! It'll probably be the only gibson I'll ever venture to pick up if I see it in a store.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I remember the "interesting" response the concept had. Then again, considering guitarists tend to be incredibly conservative in the first place, I am not surprised.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 6, 2009)

No X2N's?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sick! It's about time he had a sig.

Although I remember reading somewhere that his signature/custom guitars are bigger than the average LP because normal guitars 'look like toys' on him.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 6, 2009)

About time, he deserves it. Very talented bloke.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2009)

That one in the picture is sweet looking, although if they make it oversized it won't fit as many people, thus hurting sales.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 6, 2009)

I really dig that les paul, the albino look is awesome.


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 6, 2009)

Doesn't look like a 27 1/2" scale to me.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 6, 2009)

What's up with the picture? Is that Bucket without his mask/bucket? 

He looks like the guy that makes my espresso in the morning!


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 6, 2009)

I like this a lot as I play a 27 scale guitar in standard anyway and don't think I'd ever go back to "normal" scale now.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably have bought this years ago when i was interested in his white lp, but in the usual gibson fashion they sit about on their arses making other retarded designs instead.



It is probably up there in my top 5 "coolest les paul" list.


----------



## Mazzakazza (Oct 6, 2009)

norrin radcliff said:


> What's up with the picture? Is that Bucket without his mask/bucket?
> 
> He looks like the guy that makes my espresso in the morning!



Maybe it's one of Bucket's roadies doing his soundcheck..?

I don't think it's buckethead, because we wouldve seen the beard under the mask, heh


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 6, 2009)

mMMM I was actually thinking about having a replica built at some point years ago. He deserves it.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I remember the thread discussing buckethead getting a signature. It was someone saying it on the gibson forum then posting the forums awesome response here .
> 
> Happy for buckethead! It'll probably be the only gibson I'll ever venture to pick up if I see it in a store.


 
Haha I remember that, it was a good read 

It does sting a bit though that Buckethead gets a sig the same time as Dethklok... ah well, that's Gibson for ya.


----------



## Mazzakazza (Oct 6, 2009)

^yeah...and the article is overshadowed completely by Zakk Wylde, leaving no room to talk about Buckethead or Dethklok, even though both are infinitely superior. :/ Goddamnit Gibson.


----------



## liamh (Oct 6, 2009)

That white Les Paul is nice.
But those new Zakk Wylde models look terrible


----------



## Mazzakazza (Oct 6, 2009)

The coffin makes me laugh/throw up a little every time I see it.


----------



## That_One_Person (Oct 6, 2009)

Dethklok sig = Explorer that Brendon Small originally had planned for release as an epiphone?


----------



## Adamh1331 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Beaster66 (Oct 6, 2009)

All this talk about buckethead makes me want to go and get some KFC

Nice Guitar though


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd rather just take a Les Paul Standard or Studio and get it refinished in all white, get white covered pickups, white hardware, etc. I'd still probably have thousands left over when i was done, compared to the over the top prices that Gibson will sell the sigs for.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 6, 2009)

I was a big Zakk Wylde fan back as far as '88, but it just seems like he's trying to hard now...this, I'm afraid to say, may be a bit of a sellout.

Just like a having a southern accent when you're from NJ and have spent the last 20 years living in LA...


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds like a Gibson I might actually have interest in, though I'm sure the price will likely kill my GAS.



Cheesebuiscut said:


> I remember the thread discussing buckethead getting a signature. It was someone saying it on the gibson forum then posting the forums awesome response here .



Yeah, that was the first thing I thought of. Weren't they saying that he would never get a signature model because he's a talentless hack and couldn't compare to real talents like Slash?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm excited about this, but extremely skeptical. I'm a big fan of Buckethead, and I'd love a copy of his white Les Paul, but I just have this feeling that Gibson is going to screw it up somehow.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 6, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> That one in the picture is sweet looking, although if they make it oversized it won't fit as many people, thus hurting sales.



I would wager that it will be a signature only in cosmetics since they would want all the regular sized people with lots of money to buy one and be able to still play it easily. The one he actually uses might not be really accessible for many players.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Sick! It's about time he had a sig.
> 
> Although I remember reading somewhere that his signature/custom guitars are bigger than the average LP because normal guitars 'look like toys' on him.



Well he is towering, let alone he puts that bucket on and he probably measures over seven feet 

But I am excited! Out of all the people who play Gibsons he deserves a signature model, and I don't even like him that much


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh I'm so giddy know, just like a wee little school girl. Anyway enough of that, like most other people this is the only Gibson I would ever want. As for the larger scale I'm a taller guy with long arms, doesn't really affect me much. The only problem is I'm terribly terribly broke and would have no way of actually buying this thing.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Well he is towering, let alone he puts that bucket on and he probably measures over seven feet
> 
> But I am excited! Out of all the people who play Gibsons he deserves a signature model, and I don't even like him that much


Yeah, he's a big guy.






Look at that V, it's fucking massive


----------



## chips400 (Oct 6, 2009)

xwmucradiox said:


> I would wager that it will be a signature only in cosmetics since they would want all the regular sized people with lots of money to buy one and be able to still play it easily. The one he actually uses might not be really accessible for many players.


 
Or for those who cant play a baritone. This looks cool, iv played intrepids 30" so I dont think that that scale is long at all IMO.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>




I wonder if he gets groupies? 

He totally deserves a sig, though I'm sure Gibson will screw it up just like they do everything else.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 6, 2009)

It's ironic, my cousin and I were talking the other night and said that Buckethead needs a signature.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 6, 2009)

24 FRETS YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Here is bucketheads Les Paul specs or one of them.
Buckethead's white Les Paul


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 6, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> 24 FRETS YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is bucketheads Les Paul specs or one of them.
> Buckethead's white Les Paul



Very cool  If it came out just like his, I would actually have to look into getting one - that is, if the price isn't terrible


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Very cool  If it came out just like his, I would actually have to look into getting one - that is, if the price isn't terrible


That's really going to be the only problem.
Here's another cool photo. Is that him in the first picture of the thread?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's really going to be the only problem.
> Here's another cool photo. Is that him in the first picture of the thread?


Doubt it. There's one picture of Buckethead unmasked and it's about 20 years old. He's never seen without his mask, I don't think he'd let himself be photographed like that. It's probably his guitar tech or something.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Doubt it. There's one picture of Buckethead unmasked and it's about 20 years old. He's never seen without his mask, I don't think he'd let himself be photographed like that. It's probably his guitar tech or something.


Yeah I've seen that photo. Maybe one day he'll join forces with Devin Townsend and take the mask off.

Here is a cool video of him shredding his les paul.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POKYEwwrkkM


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 6, 2009)

chips400 said:


> Or for those who cant play a baritone. This looks cool, iv played intrepids 30" so I dont think that that scale is long at all IMO.



But a lot of people here are ERG players in one way or another anyway. The whole guitar is larger so its not just the scale and thats what Im getting at. On many players his actual guitar would probably be like an ES335 instead of an LP and the weight is probably up there too.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Oct 7, 2009)

About time. I got to see Buckethead last time he was in Tucson best show ever, two hours of guitar, one song after the other.


----------



## Harry (Oct 7, 2009)

Way overdue! Awesomely talented man.


----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't see Gibson producing his white guitar because of the specs.

If they do it'll cost $30,000 knowing Gibson.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually Gibson didn't make the hardware that is white on his guitar. They don't know where he got it from.


----------



## tekkadon d (Oct 7, 2009)

with the whole is it buckethead thing
i dont think so but on his young buckethead dvds he has liek a see through mask on and you can see what he loks liek even though its liek blurred. enough to tell that those pics of the dude with shawn lane and junk could most likely be him.


----------



## Desi (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so glad Buckethead is getting his well deserved sig, cuz seriously...if that sugardouche bass hack from Dragonforce can get a sig (and he's admitted that he's not even a bass player, he just accepted the gig for superficial reasons...he doesn't even like bass...true story), then there's no way in the world someone with monumental talent like Buckethead should be shafted from getting his own.

But all in all...Gibson can eat a dick!


----------



## lurgar (Oct 7, 2009)

This is awesome news and makes me extremely happy. Buckethead was the first guitarist I heard where I felt like somebody was playing what I was hearing in my head. I still have something like 20 buckethead albums.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 7, 2009)

that pic in the beginning is obviously him. You can see his beard in this video.


----------



## blackwidowcd (Oct 7, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> that pic in the beginning is obviously him. You can see his beard in this video.




The guy with the beard is "P Sticks". He's one of his guitar techs. I know they're not the same person because they've both been on stage at the same time and P Sticks isn't nearly as tall.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> that pic in the beginning is obviously him. You can see his beard in this video.


I'm 99.999% sure it isn't him in the photo. If he's hid his face for about 20 years, why would he stop now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah it's P Sticks.


----------



## Timmmmay86 (Oct 19, 2009)

haha, yeah thats his tech guy, I took that picture thats been going around, I'm so happy that people are posting it haha. That picture is from Summercamp Festival in Chillicothe, IL from May 22nd 2009! It was his first show of the new tour, with a new guitar, i took a pic of the tech guy because I recorded the whole show and didn't wanna miss a second.

Anywho, the sig is awesome~!! I can't wait, I made my own similar bhead guitar, I love it! Maybe I'll pick up the sig, who knows. HE definitely deserves it, i just hope gibson doesn't screw it up!

this is my look a like

Pictures by Timmmmay86 - Photobucket

^^^ wrong link....


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 19, 2009)

coffin shaped guitar. i cant believe theres a market for that. what are they thinking haha


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 20, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's really going to be the only problem.
> Here's another cool photo. Is that him in the first picture of the thread?



I am diging this all over white buckethead les paul since ages but i think this will be a freaking expensive 5K signature custom alike the zakk wylde


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> I am diging this all over white buckethead les paul since ages but i think this will be a freaking expensive 5K signature custom alike the zakk wylde


Probably.
But did you know. That all the white hardware on that guitar was not made my gibson?


----------



## mcmurray (Oct 22, 2009)

> Thanks for calling Gibson Customer Service. Gibson USA says that the Buckethead is due out in November. The MSRP has not been set yet. The body is 10% larger than a regular Les Paul. It is based on a LP Custom with multi ply binding on the top and binding on the back as well. They are white with ebony fret boards and the scale is 27 ½ inches long. It has open coiled pickups with white pickup bobbins and speed knobs. The guitar also employs the use of 2 &#8220;Atari&#8221; type buttons that act as a kill switch type of thing. One is located where the rhythm pickup volume knob is usually located and the other is located where the toggle usually sits. Thanks.




Email response from Gibson earlier today.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 22, 2009)

mcmurray said:


> Email response from Gibson earlier today.


 
Dude, that sounds awesome. I'm sure it'll be waaaaaaay out of my price range though. Kinda wish they'd do an Epi model.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 22, 2009)

^^Sounds great! Now for pics.


----------

